# 3 years of prepaid Oil Service



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

abscate said:


> I note the homage to HotGarbage. I wondered when we would get pictures of your green VW Bug
> 
> All dealers are equal, but some are more equal than others.
> 
> E83 forum is one of the few verdant, literary oasis in Bimmerfest.


I have no VW, that’s a duke thing 😜. I only own BMWs and whatever piles of dump I’m using as work/commuter cars at the time. Currently it’s a volt and a 2000 Chevy 1500 for haulin crap.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

HotGrbg said:


> I have no VW, that’s a duke thing . I only own BMWs and whatever piles of dump I’m using as work/commuter cars at the time. Currently it’s a volt and a 2000 Chevy 1500 for haulin crap.


I’m a equal-opportunity-junk-driver. The antique air cooled VW is the one then will get me past the EMP apocalypse though. 

1970 VW Bug
1984 GMC s15
1986 Olds 442
2008 X3 
2016 Silverado 1500
2021 Chrysler Pacifica. 


Via the interwebs


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

iklo said:


> Is this a location specific deal, or once enrolled a car can be taken to any BMW dealer?





iklo said:


> So this is not like the extended maintenance contract, for example, that goes into the vechile record for anyone to see by reading a key?


My understanding is this is a new offering under the BMW Ultimate Care umbrella so it is treated exactly the same way. Meaning, it is usable at all BMW dealers while the plan is valid and will cover as many oil changes as CBS asks for (just like BMW Ultimate Care). As such, it is attached to the VIN.

You see it on BMWNA Ultimate Care website alongside all other BMW Ultimate Care programs.



https://bmwusaservice.com/ultimatecare



All BMW cars are eligible as long as they have more than 60K miles and no other Ultimate Care coverage. For instance, my car won't be eligible for a few more years since it has BMW Ultimate Care + 4. Once that expires I'll be able to purchase this to extend coverage for oil changes only. You can keep renewing this program every 3Y as well...

It is probably the cheapest possible oil change for a BMW. I'm sure that depends on market, but where I am indy isn't cheaper than the dealer before this program arrived. With this program in place you're ~$66/each assuming you end up with the minimum of 3 changes.

I saw the program as BMW trying to extend their attempts to pull older BMW cars back into their dealership service bays and to try and show that they aren't "expensive". An expansion of their value service program, but better. IMHO it would be a lot better if they offered an infinitely extendable version of Ultimate Care +, but perhaps this is them testing it out to see if that can make sense.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

It's only worthwhile if you follow their oil change intervals, which IMHO are too long.


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

Yes apparently it’s a method of forcing you to abandon intermediate oil changes. Or at least force you to get them without resetting the CBS otherwise you’ve lost your $ and they will refuse the next change until “due.” Apparently too many people were actually taking care of their cars and intending to keep them long term.


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

pbrunnen said:


> Hello all,
> I got an interesting marketing email today, and I can't shake the feeling that something is wrong with this...
> BMW HQ sent an email promoting an offer of $199 for 3 years of prepaid Oil Service. It is called "BMW Ultimate Care Oil Services" and stipulates it is for BMWs that have reached 60 months or 60,000 miles and have no current Ultimate Care+ coverage.
> 
> ...


Assuming you have just serviced the car when they mention this, 3 years is ONE service for $US199. Unless you’re doing the 30T km or more a year I don’t see this working out.


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> There’s nothing hateful or dishonest going on. They will change your oil 3 times for 200$


But is that actually true? you can turn up every 9 mon with 8T mi on it and use one of your oil changes?

I was told by the dealer when I looked at a new one that the packages purchase services WHEN due. All my cars are 24m / 18T mi officially. So I get 1 super expensive oil change that normally costs me $US50 and no driving time to the dealer.


----------



## u.nanimous (Nov 1, 2014)

So if my OLD BMW says 3k-5k or minimum once a year will they abide to that interval (minimum 3 changes possibly >9) or invalidate it because they put in synthetic? Or do they have dino oil laying around for classics?


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

The terms of the plan state that oil changes called for by CBS are included. I suppose that might extend to earlier models that use the SII (Service Interval Indicator) system that preceded CBS, which was based on liters of fuel consumed as a proxy for sensor measurements. Earlier-still models, before SII, where the only "indicator" for required service was the odometer reading...? Interesting question. I'll bet they're excluded.

I'm picking up the 430i this afternoon from its oil service and brain scan. I'll try to remember to ask about this.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Per my SA: Only BMWs up to 20 years old are eligible for the plan. That cutoff (approx. MY2002-2003) falls squarely in the SII era. So, any BMW eligible for the plan will have some kind of on-board system to call for an oil change.


----------



## pagefault (Jul 23, 2009)

The Wog said:


> Assuming you have just serviced the car when they mention this, 3 years is ONE service for $US199. Unless you’re doing the 30T km or more a year I don’t see this working out.


My SA said you can only buy the plan when you are currently due, so the first change is always day 0. Assuming CBS trips yearly and you schedule promptly, that's 3 oil changes regardless of mileage.


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

pagefault said:


> My SA said you can only buy the plan when you are currently due, so the first change is always day 0. Assuming CBS trips yearly and you schedule promptly, that's 3 oil changes regardless of mileage.


That's encouraging. Not that I've ever seen one that isn't on a 2-year timetable but I believe some exist. Probably a very good deal.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

The Wog said:


> That's encouraging. Not that I've ever seen one that isn't on a 2-year timetable but I believe some exist. Probably a very good deal.


This plan is limited to the US where intervals are yearly.

You can also do the covered changes once CBS light comes on. Which is 1 month or 1K miles “early”.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

LogicalApex said:


> This plan is limited to the US where *intervals are yearly.*


Not necessarily. Some models were programmed for different intervals in some model years. For example, my 2011 335xi has a two-year oil service interval ex-works...which is why I back-date the clock by a year right before resetting CBS after an oil change.  A dealer of course would not do that, so the plan is a very poor deal for me.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

Zeichen311 said:


> Not necessarily. Some models were programmed for different intervals in some model years. For example, my 2011 335xi has a two-year oil service interval ex-works...which is why I back-date the clock by a year right before resetting CBS after an oil change.  A dealer of course would not do that, so the plan is a very poor deal for me.


Thanks for the correction. I forgot to mention the differentiation by MY for CBS intervals.


----------

